# Nursing in Abu Dhabi



## johnty (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all, I've been offered a senior nurse post in Abu Dhabi. Not sure if offer is in line with other posts similar. Also any advice on corniche towers is it suitable for family life as have a 6 year old. Any advice appreciated ie living conditions and schooling for the little one. Currently living in Manchester UK. dont want to make a wrong move. Ta.

Salary:aed 13000 a month
Accommodation:free single status for three months while in probationary period with accommodation later for wife and child aged 6 thereafter with allowance of aed 120000 annual. Possibly to move to corniche towers?
30 days leave
Aed 500 transport monthly
Water and electric aed 400
Flight for employee
School fees 15000 one off fee.

Any advice welcomed.

johnty


----------



## Jodubai (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi

I have just accepted a post for a registered nurse in Abu Dhabi. I will be on a slightly lower basic as it is not a senior post (11055) and I am also on a single contract so couldnt give you much advice on life for a family but allowances for transport/electricity seem to be the same. I get offered housing in the Corniche towers or as I am choosing to live outside I will get an allowance of 2000dhs per month towards it. However I am in the UAE and hopefully will start my job later this month so would be more than happy to find about a bit more info once Ive started and asked around for you. 

Sorry I couldnt be more help.

Jo


----------



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

school fees isn't enough-it needs to be around 50-60,000 dirhams


----------

